# Spray Hose - Which one?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm moving this fall and will no longer be bathing my 3 in the kitchen sink. I'm having a laundry tub put in the laundry room and a counter for bathing and grooming them. I'm soooo excited that I won't have to be pulling stuff out and putting them away for every bath and haircut. But I need to order a spray hose attachment for the laundry tub.

Does anyone have any of these? Does anyone have one different then these that they love?

Search Results | PetEdge.com

I'm liking the sound of the cheapest one only because it has 8 settings. Callie hates to have water sprayed over her head. She even does terrible with using a cup. She's so much better when I can control the spray to a very gentle mist but it's so hard to do with a kitchen sprayer. But I'm afraid since it's the cheapest, it isn't very good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal, I don't have any thoughts on this since we use the bathtub and a cup but your home is sounding nicer and nicer the more I hear about it. Don't be suprised if you find me hiding in your closet when you move in


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These aren't the kind that go onto a faucet....are you having a shower thing to hook it up to?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> These aren't the kind that go onto a faucet....are you having a shower thing to hook it up to?


Oh geeze...I'm so not mechanical at all. To me it looked like you could thread it on to a regular faucet. Is there anything at all like that?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Crystal, I don't have any thoughts on this since we use the bathtub and a cup but your home is sounding nicer and nicer the more I hear about it. Don't be suprised if you find me hiding in your closet when you move in


They are building another right next to us. 

The laundry room is HUGE! I was so excited that the developer threw in the laundry tub with a counter in the sale. :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How much fun would that be??? But then again - Hunter would probably look like a little devil compared to your three . I'd have to find a job in your area - it might mean a career change - do you know of any boutiques hiring??? :wink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal, why don't you get a high arched faucet with a removable sprayer on the end......I have that on my kitchen sink and it is wonderful. It is by Mohen. I saw it when they had the houses they gave away on HGTV and bought one. It is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Shop AquaSource Stainless Steel 1-Handle Pull-Down Kitchen Faucet at Lowes.com

I would do one like that


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dr. Foster and Smith site has the one I use and love. It's only 29.99. It comes with several adapters.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh geeze...I'm so not mechanical at all. To me it looked like you could thread it on to a regular faucet. Is there anything at all like that?


 
oh, maybe you can....:blush::blush:....I remember when I was looking for one, There were a lot of them that were made for the shower. But now that I think of it, I bought one at PetSmart that screws into the faucet......duh....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> Shop AquaSource Stainless Steel 1-Handle Pull-Down Kitchen Faucet at Lowes.com
> 
> I would do one like that


Jackie, that looks cool!!! I wouldn't have thought of something like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Crystal, why don't you get a high arched faucet with a removable sprayer on the end......I have that on my kitchen sink and it is wonderful. It is by Mohen. I saw it when they had the houses they gave away on HGTV and bought one. It is wonderful!!!!!





jmm said:


> Shop AquaSource Stainless Steel 1-Handle Pull-Down Kitchen Faucet at Lowes.com
> 
> I would do one like that


I would love to do something like that but I've yet to see a laundry tub for a one handle faucet. Do they make them?



Cosy said:


> Dr. Foster and Smith site has the one I use and love. It's only 29.99. It comes with several adapters.


This one?
Dog Grooming and Bathing: Rinse Ace Three Way Pet Sprayers

How gentle is the lowest setting? Can I still get her head rinsed but also not freak her out with it being too powerful?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

In my last house, I had a utility sink in the laundry room, and I just bought a screw on shower sprayer from Ace hardware. It was okay, but it was cumbersome. In my new house I have a high arched faucet with a removable spayer...I love love love it. You might consider just having the whole faucet changed to one of these. It is also not so great to have the attached sprayer when you want to use the sink for other things. I think it is just a Home Depot stock item and not terribly expensive. For one thing you can turn it on and off and keep the same temp. You can adjust the pressure without changing the temp. If I planned to stay in the house forever, I would most definitely get the new faucet rather than a sprayer. One other thing that really annoyed me about that was the long metal hose that made a lot of noise banging around. The dogs are much more comfortable with the new style faucet. If you want I will find a link to one like mine.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a KOHLER sink faucet. It is arched so is higher than most it also has black tubing that can be pulled out and move all around either pours water or sprays I can adjust the pressure. Make sure you buy something for your fluffs to stand on in the sink so it doesn't become scratched. I would have a normal faucet put in so you won't have to attach anything to your original faucet. There are so many options available happy shopping.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I would love to do something like that but I've yet to see a laundry tub for a one handle faucet. Do they make them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can control the flow while holding it with it on.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> They are building another right next to us.
> 
> The laundry room is HUGE! I was so excited that the developer threw in the laundry tub with a counter in the sale. :aktion033:


 
are there any cupboards??? other storage you may want to ask for those now


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> are there any cupboards??? other storage you may want to ask for those now


He wasn't willing to throw in cupboards for free in the sale. I'm getting a laundry tub with a cabinet below and we'll put up shelves above for now. I'm not sure I want cupboards below the counter because I want to be able to slide my grooming table underneath the shelf. So I'll play with it for awhile and decide if I want cupboards up above the counter or below later and his crew can put them in for me or I can hire someone else. I don't want to block light and sometimes cupboards can make shadows. I have those plastic bins that have drawers that slide out now for all their clothes and may pick up a couple more for grooming stuff I don't use on a regular basis and put those under the counter. Easily movable until I can figure out what works best for me and won't get damaged if water gets splashed around.

There are cupboards above the washer and dryer on another wall. But I'm sure those will be full of laundry and cleaning supplies.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I got this one years ago at Petsmart and used it until I replaced my kitchen sink and faucet. It worked great and was really inexpensive ... my kind of toy!! A friend has the same one that (along with a wrench and plumbers tape) goes to dog show hotels all the time.

Rinse Ace Three-Way Pet Faucet Sprayer - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I would love your laundry room! I have been dreaming of stacking my washer and putting a counter in so I can groom Daisy there. I am sick of the kitchen being stuffed with grooming things and I have only had daisy for a little over 3 months! 

Maybe this thread is a sign that it is time to rearrange lol.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought mine that hooks to the shower in Walmart for 19.99. It works just fine. I think they have adapters to put to sinks too. But I really like the arched faucet idea with the sprayer. :thumbsup:


----------

